
Git for Mercurial users - jordigh
https://bitbucket.org/sjl/dotfiles/src/7d16f9d89280c9ae0096fdbc94410a9b881bfe20/gitconfig?fileviewer=file-view-default#gitconfig-10
======
krupan
Some of that is so angry! :-) I understand though. Being a big mercurial fan
myself, I tried the same approach when forced to use git at work. It was good
for learning git, but after a while I just switched to hg-git and I am much
more at peace. Ran into a little snag yesterday when a co-worker wanted to
pull on of my local (hg) commits into his git repo. Not sure if there's a way
to do that.

------
blainesch
Wouldn't this be considered an anti-pattern? Similar to switching to emacs
just to make it work exactly like vim? Just use vim, or in this case, just use
mercurial?

~~~
jordigh
There's spacemacs and evil. I don't see a problem.

